# General > Recommendations >  Clean Roof

## nightowl

Many thanks to Wick Blast for a job well done. Our roof was transformed from mossy green and lichen yellow to brand new in just a few hours. Clean up was faultless.
To contact click below.
http://www.caithness-business.co.uk/.../wickblast.htm

----------

